# Hello, I'm new!



## Sebassie (Oct 30, 2003)

Hallo, I came across this site while surfing and it's a great site! I have a cat named Sebastiaan (1999), I got him when he was two years old, and after a year it appeared that he suffered from struvite crystals, the Feline Lower Urinary Tract Disease. It was a great fuss, running up and down to the vet three weeks in a row, and the treatment did not work out immediately etcetera ... I even had to keep him in a rabbit-cage when he had to wear a urinary catheter for three days; it was all very miserable and very very expensive!!

But he came over it and now he's on a diet. Although he's a very fussy eater, he likes the food. Now he's a good looking healthy cat and I'm really proud of him!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum--it's nice to meet you and your kitty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I always hear about this urinary tract thing but I'm glad that your cat has crossed those barriers and is healthy now. Nothing better than a healthy fat cat whose quite finnicky sometimes, hehe :wink:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat forum. It's nice to have you here. I'm so happy to hear your kitty is alright now. I hope to hear more about him soon!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Sebassie and welcome among us!
I am so happy your kittie is doing better!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome from us too!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome, Sebassie. I'm happy you found us.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome! >> I'm glad your kitty is doing better now.


----------

